# Area RPG Group



## RooseBolton (Feb 13, 2008)

We have an RPG group serving the Greater Washington DC area that is open to all gamers and types of games and systems.  We have a monthly gaming event that has around 8 games at each event ranging from D&D to Cthulhu to Indie games.  We also help out in matching up GMs with players and vice versa.  We are always welcoming new members, either players or GMs.  For more info, please go here:
Greater DC RPG Group


----------



## RooseBolton (Feb 23, 2008)

Bump.  And this Sunday, we have our monthly mini-con, the RPGala.  Our games this month are 3 games of 3.5 D&D, Wild Talents, Battlestar Galactica, Werewolf, Shadowrun, and Exalted.  For more info and register, go to The Greater Washington, DC RPG Group


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Mar 2, 2008)

Are you aware of the DC Gameday?  www.DCGameday.com

We organize a twice-yearly Gameday that attracts people from CT, NY, MD, DC, VA, NC, and beyond.  

Our next event is coming up on 15 March.  We have our own EN World sub-forum that serves as our main venue for discussion and sign up.  You can check it out here: http://www.enworld.org/forumdisplay.php?f=208


----------



## RooseBolton (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi!  Yes, I have been urging our members to register and attend the Gameday.  I am traveling that weekend so unfortunately I cannot be there.  But I'll continue to encourage folks to register and attend.


----------



## micro23805 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Looking for Game*

I'm looking for a game in the Petersburg, Va area. if someone can help please contact me.


----------



## MarauderX (Mar 18, 2008)

A little bump to get a few more DC players together that I know would be good in groups.


----------

